# What to feed shrimp?



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

So I have 6 candy cane shrimp FW. I feed them a tiny piece of agae waffers, but they don't seem intrested, any suggestions on what I should feed them? Thanks.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Never had to feed my shrimp in my aquariums. They find enough food scavenging and eating algae.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Make sure there isn't copper in the algae wafer ingredients. I feed Nutrafin Max Spirulina Algae Tablets - but they have been harder and harder to find. They are 100% vegie. I smash them in a paper towel with the handle of a knife..then pour it in the tank. I also microwave sweet potato, cool it down, and scoop a piece out of the middle for the shrimp. Also, Nutrafin Max Spirulina Flakes, but those arent 100% vegie.


----------



## Aaron (Feb 12, 2004)

Candycane shrimp?!? (aka crystal reds) Aren't those illegal tohave in Hawaii? I think you are mistaken, you must have Caridina denticulata the Taiwan blue shrimp found in the local streams, right? :wink: 

The best thing for any shrimp is a stable aquarium, LOTS of plants and cool, oxygenated water. I have never fed my shrimp a single bit of food and have generations to show for it. Initial attempts to keep and breed them in a "breeding tank" proved unsuccessful and I attribute this to the fact that I tried to "take care" of them by offering them food.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

My shrimp have also bred repeatedly, and I overfeed them. I think there is not necessarily only one road to an end. My tank also is clear of algae (other than some green spot on the glass).


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Here is one of my Crystal Reds and some baby Cherrys with their sweet potato


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

If you're worried about their getting enough food, give 'em Hikari Tropical Crab Cuisine. They're pellets that contain calcium iodate, so not only do shrimp love them - they're supposedly good for them. My C. japonica actually fight over the pellets, so I have to make sure to toss in one for each shrimp. 

If you do have a tendency to over-feed, make sure to stay on top of things - don't let the water get foul because shrimp are particularly sensitive to poor conditions. In an established tank, it's always better to under-feed them than to over-feed, but sometimes those little buggers look at you with those googly little eyes and you just can't resist :wink: . 

-Naomi


----------



## litesky (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with gnome, especially in my 2.5 nano tank. I dropped one algae waffer and waited couple hours to see if there were any left over. I couldn't find it. So i thought they liked it. THen next day, I found five dead crystal bee shrimps. THen I looked around and found out that my algae waffer was moved, but def not cleaned up. It ended up somehow, nuking the tank by killing my shrimps. I immediately changed water and prayed that my remaning two would survive. They did, but they never bred again. 

Damn.

Stay on Top of things!

Piscesgirl, love the name of your pic.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I only feed my shrimp once or twice a week, they get plenty to eat from leftovers & algae. When I do feed them they have shrimp pellets, algae wafers & spinach.


----------

